# Angeln in der Umgebung von Heel / Niederlande



## hechthunter62 (17. September 2011)

Liebe Leser,

wir planen im Oktober eine Woche im Ferienpark Boschmolenplas in Heel zu verbringen. Dort würden wir dann auch gerne einmal "die Würmer baden" - gehört sich eben so!

Wenn ich denn nun alles verstanden habe mit dem ndrl. Angelschein "Vispas", dann benötige ich doch wohl nur die Wochenschein für den Berechtigungsschein "Limburgvergunning für eine Woche" für 6 €.

Oder benötige ich zusätzlich noch eine weitere Erlaubnis?

Weiter würde ich gerne Fragen, ob jemand in der Umgebung von Heel ein paar nette Stellen verraten würde, wo es sich lohnen könnte, auf Raubfisch zu angeln!

Lieben Dank

HH62


----------



## hechthunter62 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Umgebung von Heel / Niederlande*

Weiß denn niemand etwas mitzuteilen und meine Unsicherheit zu nehmen?


----------



## Nanninga (19. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Umgebung von Heel / Niederlande*

Ich kenne leider nur die Tageskarten (5,-€) bei uns in der Provinz Groningen. Wochenkarten wird es sicher auch geben.

Bei den Tageskarten steht drauf, dass man nur mit einer Rute fischen darf und nicht auf Raubfisch. Das kann sicherlich in Limburg anders sein, aber eben drauf achten!!

Gruß
Nanni|wavey:


----------



## hechthunter62 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Umgebung von Heel / Niederlande*

Hallo Nanni,

danke für die Info, habe nun auch bescheid über die Tages bzw. Wochenkarten. 

Wochenkarte zum Preis von 6 € und Raubfisch ist offen.

Weiß denn sonst niemand etwas über die Gewässer um Heel im allgemeinen?

Danke.

HH


----------



## Nanninga (29. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Umgebung von Heel / Niederlande*

Habe vor kurzem erfahren, dass es in NL jetzt auch eine Karte für eine *dritte Rute* gibt, normal darf man ja nur zwei.
Die Jahreskarte kostet für die "*deerde Hengel" 25,-€,* ob es das auch als Wochenkarte gibt weiß ich nicht.#c

Nanni|wavey:


----------

